# MORTA L'ATTRICE E DANZATRICE CYD CHARISSE



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

LOS ANGELES - L'attrice e danzatrice americana Cyd Charisse, che è stata partner di Fred Astaire e Gene Kelly in numerosi film dell'età d'oro di Hollywood, è morta a Los Angeles all'età di 87 anni. Lo ha annunciato il suo agente. 

L'agente, Scott Stander, ha precisato che l'attrice aveva avuto nei giorni scorsi una crisi cardiaca "dalla quale non si è più ripresa". Cyd Charisse, all'anagrafe Tula Ellice Finklea, era nata in Texas nel 1922 e fin da bambina aveva studiato danza classica, riuscendo ad essere selezionata nei balletti russi di Montecarlo. Nel 1946 incontrò Fred Astaire, con il quale danzò (anche se con un ruolo minore) nel film di Vincente Minnelli 'Zigfield Follies'. 

La svolta della sua carriera avvenne nel 1952, quando in "Singing in the Rain" ballò con Gene Kelly. Dall'anno successivo ebbe un ruolo di protagonista in un film con Fred Astaire e da allora fece parte di quasi tutte le pellicole che hanno fatto la storia dei grandi musicals americani, come 'Dancing in the Dark', o 'The Girl Hunt Ballet'. Dal 1954 partecipò anche a numerose altre produzioni con Gene Kelly, tra cui 'Brigadoon', considerato uno dei film musicali più riusciti di Hollywood.










Che bella che era


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

le gambe più belle di hollywood


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le gambe più belle di hollywood



Ha ballato con i piu' grandi


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yuJxYmJlEHY


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

nella foto sopra che hai postato somiglia un po' ad ava gardner


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nella foto sopra che hai postato somiglia un po' ad ava gardner



Vero, altra bellissima!


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2008)

*già*



Asudem ha detto:


> le gambe più belle di hollywood


 
Proprio gambe stupende... ed era anche una donna notevole... la ricordo strepitosa con Gene Kelly.
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (18 Giugno 2008)

sempre le migliori se ne vanno...

questa quando?


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sempre le migliori se ne vanno...
> 
> questa quando?



e questi?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e questi?


ormai...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sempre le migliori se ne vanno...
> 
> questa quando?


 
si dice a napoli "evera trist nun ne vo' crist"...mari' traduci....


----------



## Sterminator (18 Giugno 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si dice a napoli "evera trist nun ne vo' crist"...mari' traduci....


siamo li'...(a Bari)..

la carn' trist', non la vole manco crist...


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> siamo li'...(a Bari)..
> 
> la carn' trist', non la vole manco crist...


... in piu' tua moglie e' napoletana di nascita (se non ricordo male)


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2008)

*mah...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... in piu' tua moglie e' napoletana di nascita (se non ricordo male)


Ma della Russo Jervolino vogliamo parlarne?... Anzi desistiamo, contrariamente a loro, noi non abbiamo tempo da perdere lautamente retribuito!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma della Russo Jervolino vogliamo parlarne?... Anzi desistiamo, contrariamente a loro, noi non abbiamo tempo da perdere lautamente retribuito!!
> Bruja



Bruja ... basta che non me la fate sentire ... che voce di melda


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sempre le migliori se ne vanno...
> 
> questa quando?















































mi sento male 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  scemo che sei....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2008)

mari..con quello in giro non se po di' gnente di serio.
mi son ripresa...

era molto bella.


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mari..*con quello in giro non se po di' gnente di serio.*
> mi son ripresa...
> 
> era molto bella.



E' un monellaccio


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' un monellaccio


 
mi credi che son sbottata con quella battuta...stermi' e pazzesco..ha un senso del ritmo raro .


notte Mari.

Notte sciagurato che non leggi.


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2008)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi credi che son sbottata con quella battuta...stermi' e pazzesco..ha un senso del ritmo raro .
> 
> 
> notte Mari.
> ...


Perché metti dei limiti alla sua ... ubiquità!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

*bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Perché metti dei limiti alla sua ... ubiquità!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

peccarità...lo proclameremo Santo per questo.


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> peccarità...lo proclameremo *Santo* per questo.



SI ... ma senza farglielo sapere  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   sssssssssscccccccccccc acqua in bocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   se no chi lo sente


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... ma senza farglielo sapere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ao' lo ha ottenuto sto dono?

e mo' si ciuccia pure la Santità.

ogni cosa ha un prezzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






vero Mari?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao' lo ha ottenuto sto dono?
> 
> e mo' si ciuccia pure la Santità.
> 
> ...


no grazie, declino....(so' allergico)

ma non c'era Persa in graduatoria???

prego...volontieri...


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao' lo ha ottenuto sto dono?
> 
> e mo' si ciuccia pure la Santità.
> 
> ...


Micia mi meraviglio che non si e' accorto del post e di quello che stiamo dicendo alle sue spalle  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   sai quante ce ne dira' quando se ne accorgera'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   tieniti pronta.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> no grazie, declino....(so' allergico)
> 
> ma non c'era Persa in graduatoria???
> 
> prego...volontieri...


 

guarda che prima devi schiatta'...poi ...forse...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia mi meraviglio che non si e' accorto del post e di quello che stiamo dicendo alle sue spalle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se ne è accorto..ma stasera è meno al vetriolo del solito...si sta a preparà alla beatificazione.fa finta di niente ma ci tiene...


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> no grazie, declino....(so' allergico)
> 
> ma non c'era Persa in graduatoria???
> 
> prego...volontieri...


AHHHHHH ... ma allora leggevi


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se ne è accorto..ma stasera è meno al vetriolo del solito...si sta a preparà alla beatificazione.fa finta di niente ma ci tiene...


Ho visto, e' attento


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

tacci sua ieri sera mi ha fatto strafogare con la Moratti...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se ne è accorto..ma stasera è meno al vetriolo del solito...si sta a preparà alla beatificazione.fa finta di niente ma ci tiene...


dev'essere tutto l'incenso che m'arriva dalla finestra aperta...

quella di sopra e' n'are krishna... 

che faccio le busso con la scopa?


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tacci sua ieri sera mi ha fatto strafogare con la Moratti...



... te sola?


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dev'essere tutto l'incenso che m'arriva dalla finestra aperta...
> 
> quella di sopra e' n'are krishna...
> 
> che faccio le busso con la scopa?
















   e campa' cient'ann  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ma si vaiiiiiiiii


----------



## tatitati (20 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> LOS ANGELES - L'attrice e danzatrice americana Cyd Charisse, che è stata partner di Fred Astaire e Gene Kelly in numerosi film dell'età d'oro di Hollywood, è morta a Los Angeles all'età di 87 anni. Lo ha annunciato il suo agente.
> 
> L'agente, Scott Stander, ha precisato che l'attrice aveva avuto nei giorni scorsi una crisi cardiaca "dalla quale non si è più ripresa". Cyd Charisse, all'anagrafe Tula Ellice Finklea, era nata in Texas nel 1922 e fin da bambina aveva studiato danza classica, riuscendo ad essere selezionata nei balletti russi di Montecarlo. Nel 1946 incontrò Fred Astaire, con il quale danzò (anche se con un ruolo minore) nel film di Vincente Minnelli 'Zigfield Follies'.
> 
> ...


 
GRAN BELLA DONNA MARì.. MA VOGLIO DIRE LA SUA VITA L'HA FATTA..


----------

